# Scaredy cat newbie



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi everyone
We're starting IUI with injectibles in January, and I'm nervous. We will have to wait until Jan 15th for af, but if she doesn't show before then we'll take provera to make her come and we'll start the cycle then. We did all our injections training, and I'm not worried by that, I'm scared that I won't respond and that this will the the end of the line for us 

anyone else felt the same?

Crystal


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Crystal

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your IUI.

I was worried that I wouldn't respind to the drugs but you should be closely monitored by your clinic to see how you are doing and if necessary they will increase your dose.  I think its only natural to be worried.  I was just the same and I am sure lots of other ladies are too.  

Try to stay positvie if you can, I am a strong believer that it really helps to be positive.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Jane xxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks hon. Apparently I'll get scanned on cd#9, so hopefully it'll all be ok. Just worried because I didn't respond well to clomid and my natural cycles are so screwy.

Congrats on your pregnancy btw.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I didn't respond well to clomid either. Do you know which drugs you are going to be on?  I was on Menopur and my doctor told me that women that don't respond ell to Clomid usually respond well with this.

I think when you have you cd9 scan they will see how you are doing and then if necessary they can change your dosage.  You will Probably have further scans then up to being basted.


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

We're using puregon and pregnyl. Hopefully I'll respond ok


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lots of luck


----------

